# Shark tournament all month of august!



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

WE WILL BE HOSTING A SHARK TOURNAMENT FOR THE MONTH OF AUGUST!!! AS FOR RIGHT NOW THE SPECIES WILL BE BLACKTIP. WHAT OTHER SPECIES WOULD YOU LIKE TO SEE?
PRIZES WILL BE AWARDED TO 1ST - 3RD PLACES
MORE INFO TO COME IN JULY!!!
POST YOUR THOUGHTS!

Since there has been so many ideas thrown out either on fb or in store, we have decided to ask you to list 5 things for the tournament that you think should be voted on. We will take the top 5 that repeat them self and make a page that can be voted on. You will be able to vote in the store, facebook,and pff. Does this seem fair enough?
Example:
1. Divisions should be....
2. Prizes should be.....
3. Species should be .....
4. Entry fee should be blank per....team or single person 
5. Token for taking the pic of the shark showing the length and width should be.
I hope this will help narrow it down for us!


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Maybe the amount of blacktips caught. 
The largest and the one with the largest mouth! 

Not too sure but I will fish it if you put it on! Good luck!


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

seems like largest overall of any species would spark some intrest most guys target big fish not blacktips allthough them and spinners are the most fun to catch on medium tackle


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Species: Blacktop, Spinner, Tiger, Nurse, Bull. Those are the most common bigger sharks that time of year.
Entry fee: $25.00 per person
Payout: 50/30/10 with 10 being kept by you for doing the tournament. Or full payout 60/30/10....based on 3 largest sharks.
Determine it to be strictly land based, or land and open water.
Will it be a CPR Tournament or do we have to bring our fish to CBT to weigh it.


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

*castaway bait & tackle*​ *shark tournament*​ *august 1st – 31st 2015*​ *entry fee $50.00 per person*​ any legal species of sharks may be caught​ largest shark wins by length and width​ each person must be registered in the tournament and have a token before sending a picture in. When you sign up you will receive a “token” to be used in your pics you send in so we know who you are and that you are registered. The tournament is split into land based and offshore. You will only be able to place in 1 spot on either. Each person can enter a total of 8 sharks for the tournament, the last day being august 31 2015 at 8:00pm. To send in you picture of your catch you need the following: Your name, location, time, 2 pictures of the length, 1 close up and one showing the entire shark, 2 pics of the width, 1 of the tail and 1 behind the head. This info can be sent in via facebook or email at [email protected].​ *1st place in each bracket : 60% cash payout*​ *2nd place in each bracket: 20% cash payout*​ *3rd place in each bracket: 10% cash payout*​ *the more people that enter the higher the prizes:*​ *example if 50 people enter *​ *1st place : $1500 *​ *2nd place: $500 *​ *3rd place $250*​ *you can enter in starting 7/7/15 and stops 8/28/15*​ *all noaa & fwc rules and regulations apply!*​


----------

